# Creation PCUT



## inda_bebe (Sep 24, 2008)

*Creation PCUT (mini cut)*

Creation PCUT Craft / Sticker / Decal / Mini Cutter

could anyone recommend this machine? i just want to do simple prints. small logos onto my boardshorts and small stickers. i just want to do single color prints.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have heard good things about the pcut. I think you would be better of looking at some of the UScutter brand cutters in the same price range, I think you will get more for the same money and great customer service too. ... JB


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

I have a friend that had a p cut with very few problems so far one problem he had was tracking on long cuts. I my self like the graphtec ploters.


----------



## cybe2028 (May 25, 2008)

I have had a PCUT for a few months now and LOVE it. Plugged it in and it started right up. I am even using vista on a laptop. Check ebay to get good deals.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

i own a pcut and love it. if i had a second choice it would be a graphtec.
my p cut does everything i need it to do. would trade it for nothing. 
very durable and i have paid for it times over. the support is outstanding.
they at us cutters have a user forum thats phenonemal, i have never seen anything like it. everybody is so easy to help if needed.


----------



## Tim S (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a pcut also. Love it. Plug and play


----------



## pixelwhisperer (Jul 23, 2008)

I have had a pcut for about 4 years. I have never had a problem with it. I have cut thousands of yards of vinyl on it and The only maintenance I have done. Is change the blade.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

It sounds like the pcut may be a good choice, I was listening to a friend that swears by the refine. I think all the UScutter equipment is good and customer support from what I have seen is truly second to none. The staff and owners of the equipment both give awesome support. This is most likely the best following for equipment,I 've ever seen. I think this speaks volumes for UScutter. .... JB


----------



## inda_bebe (Sep 24, 2008)

just to make sure, before i start shopping. thanks so much guys for your input.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

inda_bebe said:


> just to make sure, before i start shopping. thanks so much guys for your input.


I would recommend the 24" model PCut over this unit. Main reasons: this unit does not have adjustable cut speed or downforce settings.

If you need a table top unit about this size, go with the USCutter Refine MH365 for about the same price, and with benificial features that this unit lacks.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

i totally agree with what ken said


----------



## inda_bebe (Sep 24, 2008)

wow, i searched on google, and i just cant find one available. anyone have link? thanks ken


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

inda_bebe said:


> wow, i searched on google, and i just cant find one available. anyone have link? thanks ken




http://www.uscutterdirect.com/USCutter-25-Refine-Vinyl-Sign-Cuttter-Plotter-w-Stand_p_0-25.html


----------



## inda_bebe (Sep 24, 2008)

a lot of budget ones for simple tasks. 

this:









http://http://cgi.ebay.com/USCutter-Laserpoint-24-Desktop-Vinyl-Cutter_W0QQitemZ280270070535QQihZ018QQcategoryZ26245QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


or this:











USCutter MH Vinyl Cutter - 12", 25", 33", or 50" inch

which would you buy? for under $400


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I wanted the optical eye for contour cutting so I bought the first one you list, the Laserpoint. I hear that the MH is a better machine than the LP, but I like my LP just fine


----------



## inda_bebe (Sep 24, 2008)

im gonna wait till i find a 12" pop up on ebay, again.


----------



## cybe2028 (May 25, 2008)

I don't think the 12" units will do what you hope. Most name brand vinyls only come in 15" rolls. I highly suggest getting at least a 24"


----------



## inda_bebe (Sep 24, 2008)

i dont mind cutting it, cause im only doing something like 6" logos so could slap it on to some boardshorts. not really gonna do big prints on shirts or anything.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

inda_bebe said:


> i dont mind cutting it, cause im only doing something like 6" logos so could slap it on to some boardshorts. not really gonna do big prints on shirts or anything.


 
A 12" unit does not have a stand with media rollers to mount a roll anyhow, so yes, you would just need to cut a sheet off of a 24" or 15" vinyl roll to feed in to the unit. It is a table top unit after all......


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 12" MH365 cutter from UScutter. I actually have 3 now. For some reason the new one I bought will not connect with my same computer that the other 2 run off of no problem? Any clue why this is? I can not get the cutter to be recognized as a printer in the slot? I know the computer has the drivers since I use 2 of the exact same cutters already. Any help would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

I had a PCUT 36" for a couple years. Made my money back on it in two jobs. My biggest problem was communication from my computer. Had to unplug and replug the usb all the time. USCUTTER forum is good.

Bought a Roland GX-24 couple months ago and sold the PCUT. The GX-24 is ten times the cutter. 5 times the price though...

For med to light usage the Pcut is good. If you run it all day buy a Roland.

Buy a 24" or you will regret it....


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

I have 2 Roland GX-24's and a Versacamm VP300i as well. We use the nh365's for onsite events because they are cheap and portable. We are just having a tough time getting this one connected. Not sure why, the first 2 were no issues. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

TheDecalWorld said:


> I have 2 Roland GX-24's and a Versacamm VP300i as well. We use the nh365's for onsite events because they are cheap and portable. We are just having a tough time getting this one connected. Not sure why, the first 2 were no issues.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


What sort of connection problems are you having?


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

It wont even recognize that the cutter is connected? I plug in one of my mh365's and it works fine. If I unplug that one and plug in the newer one it never even shows up. The exact same machine?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

TheDecalWorld said:


> It wont even recognize that the cutter is connected? I plug in one of my mh365's and it works fine. If I unplug that one and plug in the newer one it never even shows up. The exact same machine?


 
It sounds like there is something wrong with that machine. Have you contacted the company you purchased it from?


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

I have not yet. It is UScutter. I will try to contact them today and see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## neilers (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi All

I'm looking at starting out and have explored ways of trying out the business before investing good money - now I know you pay good money for quality machines however, I have been offered a wide format Creation PCut with a load of vinyl and unregistered cutting software plus stand etc - The fella who is offering it wants £250 (Approx $390) for the whole lot.

He is willing to let me take it away and have 'a play' with it which can't be bad (he's a friend of a good friend so I guess he won't try and stitch me up). Plus he's going to show me how the whole process works from start to finish. On face value it seems to be a very good offer but I want to get some opinions from you guys as I know diddly squat about the machine.

It's got cosmetic scratches etc etc nothing major that I can see. and hasn't been used for a while. 

I'm sure you're thinking £250 with a trail run first, what's the problem? I've always been a believer if the deal is too good then there's a catch or have I landed on my feet and I should rip his hand off.

Many thanks

Neilers


----------

